# Built my first pleco caves



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

*I would like to share some pictures of my first pleco caves that I made my self. Let me know what you think of them.*


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Looks nice and dark under there, my pleco would like them


----------



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

I really like them! Especially the light tan one in the middle of the second pic. Where did you get the rocks?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice, I'm sure the plecos will love them. Need to bottoms on any that are sitting on the gravel or sand though.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I got the stuff at a tile store. My plecos like to dig in the gravel. That is why I have no bottoms to them. Thanks for liking them.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

What did you use to attach the tiles to eachother??


----------



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

those look great!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I just made a bullet proof pleco cave the other day. Let me know what you think of this.


----------

